# Gone for a month!



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Well Ladies,
I'm on my way up to Oscoda for about a month and we have no internet connection at the house. So.....I won't be able to talk to you for awhile unless I head to the library or The Office Bar (free wi-fi...wooohooo!). I'll be out trying to capture one of these guys.








The pic was taken from the game cam right in front of my blind.
If I'm successful, I'll be sure to go to the bar & send some pics....and maybe have a small celebration. 

Good luck to all you good women!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Good Luck and hopefully we will hear from you from the bar with some good news !!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well darn. Wish I knew what bar so I could stop by and meet ya. Im only 45 min north of Oscoda and have to go there on the 5th and 12th for dentist appts.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

I can put you in touch with her if you like,,


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Have a great time Lauren!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

deputy said:


> I can put you in touch with her if you like,,


PM sent and thanks.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, I'm at the bar and I don't have either of those guys in the pole barn yet. The game cam is showing that they're still around but moving at night. Give it another week or two and they'll get STUPID.
Wyldkat, Deputy gave me your number....I'll give you a call. It's funny that you have a dentist appt on the 5th....so do I, but down below. I am going to be cancelling & rescheduling because my Ma-in-law is coming up and will be here that day. I'll give ya a call when I know when I'm rescheduled & will be here. BTW...we went up to Alpena unexpectedly on Monday & I waved as I drove thru your town. I didn't have your number with me at the time so I didn't call then.
We'll get it together sooner or later! And thanks for the good wishes from everyone else


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

autumnlovr said:


> Well, I'm at the bar and I don't have either of those guys in the pole barn yet. The game cam is showing that they're still around but moving at night. Give it another week or two and they'll get STUPID.
> Wyldkat, Deputy gave me your number....I'll give you a call. It's funny that you have a dentist appt on the 5th....so do I, but down below. I am going to be cancelling & rescheduling because my Ma-in-law is coming up and will be here that day. I'll give ya a call when I know when I'm rescheduled & will be here. BTW...we went up to Alpena unexpectedly on Monday & I waved as I drove thru your town. I didn't have your number with me at the time so I didn't call then.
> We'll get it together sooner or later! And thanks for the good wishes from everyone else


Well you could have called but it would have been fwd to my cell while I was down in GR for my quarterly pincushion date with my pain clinic dr. Got 13 shots on tuesday. They had wanted me in on the 6th but I said I needed more than a week for them to settle down before rifle season.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Boy...this just isn't lining up Wyldkat, I cancelled my appt on the 5th cause my in-laws decided to come up. Now....we have to run below on the 12th for my hubby's dentist appt. He's suffering a toothache and Monday is the earliest they can get him in. BTW, it's The Office Lounge that we hang out in, free WiFi.
I'll call, we'll get together sooner or later!


----------

